# Wanted to share some recent pictures of my babies



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

And here is one of them together</span>


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: your babies are just precious :wub: I have a granddog who is a yorkie, if I didn't have my preious maltese girls, I would have a yorkie.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

They are so beautiful :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! I always love looking at Lacy and Rylie pictures on YT!  

Where did you get those first three dresses on Lacy from? I must have one LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are my two favorite Yorkies! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Not only are Lacie & Rylie well dressed, but aren't their bows gorgeous? Michele makes them herself.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They're just darling. I love yorkies too.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

they are so gorgeous.you took good photos of them. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 23 2009, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767077


> Beautiful pictures! I always love looking at Lacy and Rylie pictures on YT!
> 
> Where did you get those first three dresses on Lacy from? I must have one LOL[/B]


Thanks :biggrin: do you have yorkies? I'm on a "break" from YT right now LOL so I thought I'd spend some time on here. I really love the atmosphere better here. The first three harness vests came from Prissy Paw Fashions...she's a good friend of mine. Her name is Cynthia. She is crb on YT. She advertises on there sometimes. She doesn't have a formal website up just yet but she does have a myspace currently. www.myspace.com/prissypawfashions and her email is [email protected] She custom makes to measurements..she also makes full length dresses and smocked sundresses. 

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 24 2009, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767080


> There are my two favorite Yorkies! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Not only are Lacie & Rylie well dressed, but aren't their bows gorgeous? Michele makes them herself.[/B]


Thanks :biggrin: except the bow she has on with her Hello Kitty fufu is from you


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Awwww, your girls are adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

They are adorable!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, they are adorable :wub: I want a yorkie someday..


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

great pics  btw love the ballerina dress and bow we bought from you  thanks again


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Your girls are beautiful! I love Yorkies. :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww they are soooooo sweet! and very well dressed!  they look gorgeous


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Your babies are adorable! :Sooo cute:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, they are STUNNING. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Their coats look beautiful, and those dresses are too precious!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your babies are gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Apr 24 2009, 01:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767088


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 23 2009, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767077





> Beautiful pictures! I always love looking at Lacy and Rylie pictures on YT!
> 
> Where did you get those first three dresses on Lacy from? I must have one LOL[/B]


Thanks :biggrin: do you have yorkies? I'm on a "break" from YT right now LOL so I thought I'd spend some time on here. I really love the atmosphere better here. The first three harness vests came from Prissy Paw Fashions...she's a good friend of mine. Her name is Cynthia. She is crb on YT. She advertises on there sometimes. She doesn't have a formal website up just yet but she does have a myspace currently. www.myspace.com/prissypawfashions and her email is [email protected] She custom makes to measurements..she also makes full length dresses and smocked sundresses. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL no I don't a yorkie. I joined over a year ago when I was decided which dog to get, a yorkie or a maltese. Yorkies used to be my favorite breed, because all my relatives have one LOL But now I just got to YT and look at all the adorable pictures 

I've heard of Prissy Paw Fashion, I think she's on Gigi's myspace :brownbag: 
I think I have seen most of Lacy's outfits on her myspace, I think she's Gigi's friend....


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lacy and Rylie are adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: I hope you'll share pictures of them more often!!!  I :heart: Yorkies...just not as much as Maltese!  How are their harnesses and tops from?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 24 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767277


> LOL no I don't a yorkie. I joined over a year ago when I was decided which dog to get, a yorkie or a maltese. Yorkies used to be my favorite breed, because all my relatives have one LOL But now I just got to YT and look at all the adorable pictures
> 
> I've heard of Prissy Paw Fashion, I think she's on Gigi's myspace :brownbag:
> I think I have seen most of Lacy's outfits on her myspace, I think she's Gigi's friend....[/B]


I hardly ever get on myspace anymore...I dont think I've updated Lacy's in over a year LOL I love to look at pictures too


QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Apr 24 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767278


> Lacy and Rylie are adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: I hope you'll share pictures of them more often!!!  I :heart: Yorkies...just not as much as Maltese!  How are their harnesses and tops from?[/B]



Thanks  The Hello Kitty and Zebra shirts that Lacy is wearing came from Linda at www.fufufashions.com and the three harness vests came from Cynthia...her email is [email protected]. She doesn't have a website up yet but you can see some of her things on her myspace - www.myspace.com/prissypawfashions


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are as cute as Maltese for sure. They are so sweet, I'm impressed they sit so well for photos.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Apr 24 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767312


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 24 2009, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767277





> LOL no I don't a yorkie. I joined over a year ago when I was decided which dog to get, a yorkie or a maltese. Yorkies used to be my favorite breed, because all my relatives have one LOL But now I just got to YT and look at all the adorable pictures
> 
> I've heard of Prissy Paw Fashion, I think she's on Gigi's myspace :brownbag:
> I think I have seen most of Lacy's outfits on her myspace, I think she's Gigi's friend....[/B]


I hardly ever get on myspace anymore...I dont think I've updated Lacy's in over a year LOL I love to look at pictures too

[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't either. I just have her 6 month old puppy pictures on there that's it. LOL I keep telling myself I should update it but always forget!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww....... Look at those beauties!!! :wub: :wub: Thank you for sharing pictures of them.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are just precious. toooo cute!! :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Your girls are so adorable :wub2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Lacy and Rylie are adorable!!! :wub: :wub: What precious little babies you have! Thank you so much for sharing their pics!


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Your babies look beautiful as always! Love those harnesses Cynthia made.

I just can't get over how different Rylie looks now....his coat is absolutely gorgeous! You take such great care of your babies.


----------

